# 1936 schwinn motorbike/cycleplane



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 19, 2018)

well it starts out as a frame-then turns into a cruiser/roadster.....before long you find the other parts and you are on the way to building/restoring a piece of history!


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jun 20, 2018)

That's looking sharp!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 20, 2018)

thanks-hopefully it'll look even better with paint on it! rides great-everything straight


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jun 20, 2018)

Paint?? Thats a rider Dude !!! LOL


----------



## Sven (Jun 20, 2018)

Coming together...looking good


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 17, 2018)

changed the fenders-mid build to wide version. threw some paint on the rack and tank-added decals. tomorrow I hook all the electrics up and get it ready for the San Francisco Rolling Relics ride later this month.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 17, 2018)

nice!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 18, 2018)

*I love it when a plan comes together ... Amazing what a few key parts can do .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank*


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 18, 2018)

I like it....'ridden not hidden'....rode not showed!


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## kreika (Jul 18, 2018)

Watch out for the tourists on rental Mt bikes.


----------



## gkeep (Jul 19, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing that beauty in person on the ride next week!


----------



## Casper (Jul 30, 2018)

Looks Great my friend! Who else can start with a frame and fork and just happens to have spare (ultra rare) parts laying around !! Just kidding, I know chasing down the good parts is most of the fun.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 31, 2018)

It was nice to meet you at the ride, Mr. Cycleplane.




Nice bike!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 31, 2018)

great ride-glad to have met you also. it was fun meeting folks by their 'cabe' name!


----------

